# :wv: FE RESULTS



## wvgirl14 (Jun 5, 2010)

Gpt my results Friday. I was away on vacation. I scored the best I ever had. Over 50%. I still failed. I know this one question I got wrong in the afternoon. I thought about it after I left and know I marked it wrong. Now I wonder if it will haunt me. I am going to sit the next one out. I have a baby due in Nov, so I am not going to try to take it. May attempt again n April, but seriously wondering if it is meant to be. C annot beleive I was so close! If I re-attempt it will be no. 5 and I will take it on VA.


----------



## city (Jun 6, 2010)

wvgirl14 said:


> Gpt my results Friday. I was away on vacation. I scored the best I ever had. Over 50%. I still failed. I know this one question I got wrong in the afternoon. I thought about it after I left and know I marked it wrong. Now I wonder if it will haunt me. I am going to sit the next one out. I have a baby due in Nov, so I am not going to try to take it. May attempt again n April, but seriously wondering if it is meant to be. C annot beleive I was so close! If I re-attempt it will be no. 5 and I will take it on VA.


wvgirl, thank you for updating us on your result. Your score obviously indicates that you are just about at the end of this journey. Attitude is also everything, so taking it again is the right way to go. You will PASS this exam so do notstart wondering if it was meant to be. It was meant to be and IT WILL BE.

Take your time and have your baby and come back to the trenches strong and invigorated, we will always cheer for you. I think you opted to take the DS for PM this time, if so, focus on that on your next try since you did better this time than the other times you took the exam.

Goodluck.


----------



## city (Jun 6, 2010)

city said:


> wvgirl14 said:
> 
> 
> > Gpt my results Friday. I was away on vacation. I scored the best I ever had. Over 50%. I still failed. I know this one question I got wrong in the afternoon. I thought about it after I left and know I marked it wrong. Now I wonder if it will haunt me. I am going to sit the next one out. I have a baby due in Nov, so I am not going to try to take it. May attempt again n April, but seriously wondering if it is meant to be. C annot beleive I was so close! If I re-attempt it will be no. 5 and I will take it on VA.
> ...


vwgirl,

No words from Viktrina?


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jun 6, 2010)

city said:


> city said:
> 
> 
> > wvgirl14 said:
> ...


Thanks city. I keep thinking about the 2 I know I got wrong and it is depressing. I am so close. The morning I had all but 4 subjects well-above average, so I am really proud of my morning showing. I took civil for the first time and if I can get my surveying and transportation scores up, I think I'll have it. Hopefully I want be sick this time. My plan is to review once a month until December and then I will hit it hard. As for Viktrina, I haven't heard from her not sure how much you know of the situation, but I am hoping it will work out.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't give up.

I have several PE's in the office that took the FE 4 or 5 times.

I took the FE once, but the PE 4 times, so never quit.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks, DVINNY! I am going to keep on trucking.


----------



## chaocl (Jun 7, 2010)

wvgirl14, don't give up. Try harder next time....Try to write your own throught, solving tech on the notes. ..even thought you can't bring with you to the exam but at least you will know you wrote something and remeber them. Try study day and night because the memory will be fresh.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jun 8, 2010)

chaocl said:


> wvgirl14, don't give up. Try harder next time....Try to write your own throught, solving tech on the notes. ..even thought you can't bring with you to the exam but at least you will know you wrote something and remeber them. Try study day and night because the memory will be fresh.


Thanks chaocl. I did much better in the morning, so I am going to repeat the process of what I did last time. I am also trying to get a CERM manual to help with the afternoon. Hopefully since I'll be off work with a new baby in Nov. and Dec. I'll have some more study time. Of course a newborn and a 3 yr old may make it interesting.


----------



## Soil_EngineerVA (Jun 11, 2010)

Just keep trying WVGirl. i had to take the FE four times before finally passing on the fourth attempt. So i know a repeat taker can actually pass that crazy exam.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jun 15, 2010)

Soil_EngineerVA said:


> Just keep trying WVGirl. i had to take the FE four times before finally passing on the fourth attempt. So i know a repeat taker can actually pass that crazy exam.


Thanks Soil_EngineerVA any advice.


----------



## Soil_EngineerVA (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, honestly, you know how everybody else on this forum will talk about studying and studying. Well, i'm sure if you're anything like me, you live in the real world and all that studying just isn't going to happen. i mean i have a full time job, a life, etc. and the last thing i want to do is spend every spare moment studying. Everyone also always says take the General/General. well i think the General section is the hardest part since it's kind of all theoretical engineering with alot of crazy math and if you're civil, like me, you never ever use that general knowledge. so i would suggest taking discipline specific in the afternoon. I always took the Civil afternoon. with that being said. i believe in mastering the easy stuff. For Example, Ethics, Economics, Chemistry, Computers, you know the soft stuff, and try to just be competent in the other areas. Also, if you are good with Hydraulics at all or ever had any environmental classes. you may want to take the Environmental section in the afternoon. thats' what i finally ended up doing and i scored pretty good, actually passed with a lot of breathing room.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jun 15, 2010)

Soil_EngineerVA said:


> Well, honestly, you know how everybody else on this forum will talk about studying and studying. Well, i'm sure if you're anything like me, you live in the real world and all that studying just isn't going to happen. i mean i have a full time job, a life, etc. and the last thing i want to do is spend every spare moment studying. Everyone also always says take the General/General. well i think the General section is the hardest part since it's kind of all theoretical engineering with alot of crazy math and if you're civil, like me, you never ever use that general knowledge. so i would suggest taking discipline specific in the afternoon. I always took the Civil afternoon. with that being said. i believe in mastering the easy stuff. For Example, Ethics, Economics, Chemistry, Computers, you know the soft stuff, and try to just be competent in the other areas. Also, if you are good with Hydraulics at all or ever had any environmental classes. you may want to take the Environmental section in the afternoon. thats' what i finally ended up doing and i scored pretty good, actually passed with a lot of breathing room.



Well you are right, I have a full time job an hr commute each way and husband and son with another baby on the way. I squeezed in all the study time I could. I took General the first 3 times I took it, BIG MISTAKE. I took civil the last time and did real well in Hydraulics, Structural Analysis and Construction Man. and Soils . I knew Environmental would be a week area and Structural Design. I think if I can get Surveying and Transportation up I'll have it. I work in mining, but I do permitting and design pipes and impoundments. I should have never wasted my time on General the first 3 times. I hovered around the same score. I couldn't get past the Thermo and Electrical, Probability, and Materials, they ended up hanging me about every time. I did pretty well in Hydraulics but I have never had an Environmental class. I ended up getting an older copy of the CERM from the library and plan to read it over the summer. I struggle with Statics and Mechanics in the morning so I may try to get those up. I have 9 months so hopefully one more time and I'll be done with it. Thanks for the encouragement and advice.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jun 19, 2010)

wvgirl14 said:


> Soil_EngineerVA said:
> 
> 
> > Well, honestly, you know how everybody else on this forum will talk about studying and studying. Well, i'm sure if you're anything like me, you live in the real world and all that studying just isn't going to happen. i mean i have a full time job, a life, etc. and the last thing i want to do is spend every spare moment studying. Everyone also always says take the General/General. well i think the General section is the hardest part since it's kind of all theoretical engineering with alot of crazy math and if you're civil, like me, you never ever use that general knowledge. so i would suggest taking discipline specific in the afternoon. I always took the Civil afternoon. with that being said. i believe in mastering the easy stuff. For Example, Ethics, Economics, Chemistry, Computers, you know the soft stuff, and try to just be competent in the other areas. Also, if you are good with Hydraulics at all or ever had any environmental classes. you may want to take the Environmental section in the afternoon. thats' what i finally ended up doing and i scored pretty good, actually passed with a lot of breathing room.
> ...



WVgirl,

Congratulations on your baby, that is more than FE results. But then again I will congratulate you for getting above 50% that means youre improving. Good luck on the next try.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jun 21, 2010)

STEEL MAN said:


> wvgirl14 said:
> 
> 
> > Soil_EngineerVA said:
> ...


Thanks STEEL MAN! It was a surprise but a welcomed one. Hopefully you are through with this test. I am going to keep trying. I have put to much work into this not to.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jun 22, 2010)

wvgirl14 said:


> STEEL MAN said:
> 
> 
> > wvgirl14 said:
> ...



wvgirl,

i passed FE 6th attempt...so happy igot the letter today.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jun 22, 2010)

STEEL MAN said:


> wvgirl14 said:
> 
> 
> > STEEL MAN said:
> ...


arty-smiley-048: CONGRATULATIONS STEEL MAN!!! I am so glad you got good news! So happy for you and it gives me hope!


----------

